# Firefox 3.5.2 on 64 Flash bzw. Shockwave geht nicht mehr

## Tinitus

Hallo,

da ich unter 64bit auf den aktuellen Firefox gewechselt habe, geht mein Flash nicht mehr.

Wo setze ich an?

www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.32.18 ist installiert...

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> da ich unter 64bit auf den aktuellen Firefox gewechselt habe, geht mein Flash nicht mehr.
> 
> Wo setze ich an?
> ...

 

Nachdem ich den Ordner ~/.adobe gelöscht habe funktioniert Flash nun nach einem Browserneustart wieder. Leider funktioniert Cooliris immer noch nicht. D.h. es will bei jedem Browserneustart Flash installiert haben.

G. R.

----------

